# Best way to sharpen carbide stone chissels



## michiganmason (Jan 12, 2008)

Any of you masons know the best and correct way to sharpen carbide stone chissels? I am talking the carbide tipped " set" and "tracers". The mason i previosly worked for should us a specific way to do it and every time we did it that way the carbide broke somewhere. Now that i am on my own i don't want to risk breaking a 125$ chissel. hope to here from someone on this.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

We use a 'green' stone to sharpen carbide tools. Somebody else will have to chime in on angles, radii, etc. You could try going to the manufacturer for specs.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Trow and Holden has some good information on sharpening, but nothing specific. It might be just what you're looking for, just do a search on the name.


----------



## michiganmason (Jan 12, 2008)

We used a green stone too teetorbolt. he had us grind as little and dip it in water and so on. Never seemed to work. someone would lose a piece of carbide at some point. I will look into that double-a... thanks to you both


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Never dip it in water. carbide will not stand the temp shock. that's only for steel chisels. Line all your chisels up next to the grinder. work on one for a while and keep testing the temp with your finger. when it gets too hot to touch put it down and cycle to another. also don't grind them to too sharp of an edge. basically put them back to the same shape as new.


----------



## par3144 (Dec 4, 2007)

To sharpen this type of tool requires alot of practice and the proper equipment. We use a diamond thin wheel to sharpen most carbide type chisels and bits. The angles depend on your type of work. We use carbide tool and cutter machines to set the proper angles and minimal grinding to assure the best results. I would recommend seeking a professional sharpener in your area to do your tools. The cost to sharpen depends on the abuse and dullness. It's worth it!

Pat
Reider's Sharpening Service


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

I've used a green wheel -- secrete is not getting the carbide too hot, and the rapid temp change caused by plunging into water will crack the carbide. 
Lately, I've been using a diamond hone--one of those strips with the perforated metal on it. Coarse will actually do some shaping, eliminating the wheel, and the fine hone really keeps a nice edge on my chisels. I use a set of ceramic slips for minor touch up and working the gouges.

Checking out the T&H site for tips is good advice.

JVC


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

artisanstone said:


> Never dip it in water. carbide will not stand the temp shock. that's only for steel chisels. Line all your chisels up next to the grinder. work on one for a while and keep testing the temp with your finger. when it gets too hot to touch put it down and cycle to another. also don't grind them to too sharp of an edge. basically put them back to the same shape as new.



X2 :thumbup:


----------

